# ,  / > Icom >  Icom-7850

## KARRA

http://qrznow.com/icom-ic-7850/
      50   ICOM

----------


## RC5D

http://amateurfunk-im-norden.de/inde...HF-TRX-Allmode

----------


## R2PA

*Icom -7850 				*http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player  _embedded&v=AU9sTH75  19o

----------


## UA8U

Click below to view additional product images.

*ICOM
IC-7850 LE*
HF AND 6 METER 200 WATT HIGH END TRANSCIEVER
HRO Discount Price: *$16,459.95*


   .

----------


## UC8U

7850    ,   ....   14      IC-7851.

----------


## Borin QTH

TS990    :

----------


## UC8U

> ""


 $9990

----------

ux1iw

----------


## UA8U

> $9990


  ?

----------


## UR4MJK

> TS990    :


 .   ,     .  IC    .   ,       "" . ,    990      ,  .   ,   ,    ,   ,   " "

----------


## UT4LW

> 7851    .


  ,     ,    - SoftRock  $5,    DDC.



> Pitch,


    Picth ,   .    500 ,   - 400 .

----------


## UA3GUX

.....

----------

DerBear, UT4LW

----------

RA0R

----------


## Amir

UT4LW:
  400      ,   ?
        500     600    .
,    IC-7700  TS-990       .     IC-7800  TS-990         .
   ,        .
    ,            (..   ).
73!

----------

DerBear, RN3GP, RV4AI, Sergey, UR4MJK

----------


## UA3LM

*RT5A*,   7800       ?    .

----------


## US7IGN

...          .         -   ,     ,   ,       ...

----------

UA3LM, UA4IM

----------


## UA8U

> ,   FT847       .


    ,   .     :::: .

----------

RM3UA,

----------


## R3EC

> ,


    !  :Razz:     ,     ,     .... ::::    ()



> .....


     .....

----------


## ua4alt

> .


""  ,   ,  -  ,   "" ...

----------

> -


 

  ,    7850?
 ::::

----------


## gera

..     ...

----------

RA0LMP, ua4alt

----------


## ra9xdj

> ..     ...

----------


## ua4alt

> ,""?


  ,  !      ???



> ?!


  ?

----------


## Vit51

"",  ,      . :Smile: 
 25-30   .      .

P.S.  , ,     .
      .

----------


## ua4alt

> .


   ,     ! ,      ...

----------

Hs_19, RD6LW

----------


## ua4alt

> "",  ,


 ,     !      -    .  , ,    .     ,   ,  ,  ...(!  ) :Smile:      .

----------

RN3GP, UA8U

----------

UC8U

----------


## RD6LW

> ,


  ,     -   ? :Rolling Eyes:  
     -**. "" ,   **. **  ..,  TS990  .... ,    . 
   -    **    . :Super:  -.
   -     ""          ,  ,    ,   :Laughing:   :Embarassed:

----------

UC8U

----------


## RD6LW

> 7800  ,


 -   **    ,      ,  ....

----------


## R3EC

> **      ?!


 1000 .



> **   ?


  ,         ,  "   ", ..         .
 :Wink:

----------


## RN3GP

> 


 ,     ,          . ::::

----------


## UA3GUX

> ,  , """)


 Yes :Super:

----------


## RT5A

> ,  ,     .   -    ,   ,    . 
>         .(        - ,   )    ,  ,   .(      )     ,  -    90.     (     ),    (   7800,   -780)  . ,  , """)   , -  .


!         !!!     ,  !!       ,  
 :Crazy:  !!  !  7800      
   !      ,          ,         7800      .
   ..!            7800.        ,    7850!       990-!
         !    ...           .

----------


## UA3GUX

> 


,  7850   ,      .

----------


## RT5A

> ,      ?


         SDR    !!   7850  7800      ?
    ,      !!

----------


## UA8U

> 990, 7800, 7850?

----------

RT5A

----------


## RT5A

To:  UA8U

!    !        ?
      30,     ,    !!!
     7850 ,      2009-2010 !      ,   990S.

----------

UA8U

----------

> ?


    LE.  . 
       ,   .
     ,   .    LE  .    .
   ,  "    ".
.  -  ,  ,   .

----------


## UT4LW

> , .. TS-990  IC-7851.


, IC-7850,      RMDR,    ( 2 )    20 , ..  10   ,   100    .
 ,       ? :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Boxer

icom    :Smile:     !!!

----------

gera, UA3LEE

----------


## ra3qdp

RMDR ?

----------


## ra3qdp

,       ,       ?

----------

ra3qdp

----------


## UT4LW

> ?


1.  MDS.
2.   ( 2 )  ,       3 .    Level.
3. RMRD = Level - MDS.
 . MDS = -123.8 dBm, Level = -7.8 dBm, RMDR (2 kHz) = 116 dB.

----------

ra3qdp

----------


## UA8U

> 7750(51)   7700  ,      -  .


        . IC-7750 (51)     .    .... :Smile:

----------


## Hs_19

*UA3LM*, 



> ,


    R&S,  ,  ,   .  ,  : - ,   ) 
       ,  ...)   , ,   .

  -  7800 (,    )    (),   780. 
    :  ,  ,   (    ) 
 .    -        main dial,     780  970.
,  ,   part for ic-7800.  )
,   ()  ,           .

----------


## US7IGN

> 40-  7 
> 
> 
>    121     106?


.   .         ,   -      ...

----------


## ra3qdp

> 121     106?


   "    " - , 2

      -   77,  78

----------


## UA8U

> ICOM
> IC-7850 LE
> HF AND 6 METER 200 WATT HIGH END TRANSCIEVER
> 
> HRO Discount Price: $16,459.95


      HRO $15,999.95. " " :Smile: .

----------


## RN3GP

> HRO $15,999.95


   UT2FW,  ,   Cayenne    ,    . ::::

----------

UA8U,

----------

R5AU, UA3LM, UA8U

----------


## UR4MJK

> ,      :


,       -      ,   . ,   .

----------

UR4MJK

----------


## UA8U

> ,       -      ,   .


  ,    "  ".    #76,      .

----------


## UA8U

> .


  ,      - .

----------


## UR5LAM

,   990-  ,   DX.  :Razz:

----------


## UR3IQO

> ...


         -       ,            ,    ?

----------

,    " "     .   ,              . 
            / .    .   .

----------


## UA8U

,     .   ?

----------


## UA8U

> 


 ,   ......? :Smile:   (    ,      ).

----------


## UA8U

> "" ,


 !

----------

UR4MJK, yl2gl

----------


## UA8U

,   ,    .

----------


## UA8U

....,  .

----------


## Ivodas

.. 
73..

----------


## UT4LW

> -  , 990-      ,


          ,    "".         ,           .
 990-       . :Rolling Eyes:

----------

Serg

----------


## UA8U

> ""


   ""  




> "".





> ,           .


   ,  " SDR" ""   .

----------



----------


## UA8U

> .    .


  ,    ?    .. :: ...

----------

